# The 'leave' command - I thought we were doing really well



## Alfie_Sherry (May 15, 2011)

but it appears not! 

We can put anything on the floor, sausages, treats, toys etc and say stay and he will leave it until we say go get it or take it. 

However, yesterday I realised that Alfie is actually just waiting for us to say something else not necessarily take it.

Yesterday I put a piece of meat down and said leave it, he did, I then said phone (as the phone was ringing) and Alfie went to take the meat, I tried it again, saying daft things and again he'd try and take the treat.

So it's not the word he is listening for but any word.

How do I get round thi - any ideas?


----------



## Tabby (Aug 13, 2011)

With Tilly it's not the actual word that she listens to, just the different tone of voice. I'm not sure she understands words at all but everytime I tell her to "sit" I say it in one tone of voice and then "down" is in a different tone.

If I went through all the commands I have taught her then it would sound very strange! Haha.

Anyway I'm not sure if that helps or not but try it out and see if Alfie picks it up?


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

I've read somewhere that puppies are not particularly good at distinguishing words and are better at understanding hand signals. Instead of using a word ('take it'), try teaching him a hand signal to mean the same thing. Once he gets it, and demonstrates it over a period of time and in different contexts, then introduce the specific word to accompany the hand signal.

Its also pretty common I think that a puppy has learnt something, to then find out that they haven't really. Go back a few steps and reinforce the basics from the beginning. No harm in that.


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Alfie_Sherry said:


> but it appears not!
> 
> We can put anything on the floor, sausages, treats, toys etc and say stay and he will leave it until we say go get it or take it.
> 
> ...


Hi As people are saying its not the words its the tones and voice inflections that you must employ..try to keep the distractions to a minimum in the early stages....ie 'Leave'......5 seconds......'take it' build this time up and when its all going well insert some distractions but! you must be ready to re-inforce the leave if he goes to take it without command! Hope this helps


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I feel for you. I too am working hard on Leave command. When we're out walking Milie will leave the interesting thing and come and ask for a treat for doing so well. Until thar is, the interesting thing is just too interesting! Then all training goes out the window!!! 

Horse or fox poo are way more interesting than my bag of tasty treats and a dead rabbit.... Well she really does revert to pure instinct and cute cuddly pet gone. 

But I won't be beat I'll keep working on her


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

When I was in the RAF we trained our dogs to do what we called the 'Food Refusal' basically your dog would be placed in the down position just behind a portion of food you would then leave the dog and walk away, at around 30 metre's you would recall the dog he is suppose to ignore the food and recall through the food and return to the heel position This sort of thing can only be achieved over a period of time you will not have instant success all dog training takes time and many patient hours are needed consistency and repetition are the key guys just take your time there are no instant remedies.....dog training should be a joy if its not stop and go back to it when you and your dog are in the right mood


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

put him on a lead, that way he cant get to it till you let him. he has learnt the leave and that the next time you say something he is alowed to get it, you just need to get him to understant it it a petticulat word. so put him on a lead hold it loos but he cant get the the treat untill you let him, say other words not letting him go just telling him leave and put him back in the sit, when you are happy give him the "get it" command and let him have it. 

remember he has it half right you just need to perfect it.


----------

